# Best waterless wash nd wax ?



## rayyip

It's fr an old car Cba washing so use waterless fr it any suggestion cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Tk it to a £5 hnd car wash


----------



## GleemSpray

I am now waiting for the post which goes: "_this waterless wash stuff is just so like garbage rip-off...used it once on an old car and it didn't come up good, so i binned it .... _"

" _.... what wax would work best for me on this car ? i want it dripping wet look_"

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta

rayyip said:


> It's fr an old car Cba washing so use waterless fr it any suggestion cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get the feeling you may be in the wrong place if you cba washing your car :detailer:


----------



## Fairley_46

Williams waterless wash and wax, from idealworld.tv, try and buy it when its 3l for 15 quid.

I dont use it on the car much, better for bits around the house like shower screens ha


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Optimum No Rinse


----------



## ah234

Ech20 would be my pick


----------



## tosh

The best is Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax

It is however the most expensive. 

Gallons of concentrate have gone up to 62 quid. 

Lots of other products are similar, but don't leave the gloss like Megs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Naddy37

^^^ this...

I've nearly ran out and couldn't believe how much it now is!


----------



## phillipnoke

I like Grease lightening ease to use and remove too always have a bottle in car when i go out some where


----------



## tosh

Naddy37 said:


> ^^^ this...
> 
> I've nearly ran out and couldn't believe how much it now is!


Some places may have the old price; elite car care?

It was always 80 dollars in the states, I was surprised it ended up being 35 quid here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan

Meguiars D115 Rinse Free Express Wash and Wax 1 gallon mixed 4:1 make's 5 gallon's i love the stuff it give's great gloss and great beading


----------



## rayyip

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> I get the feeling you may be in the wrong place if you cba washing your car :detailer:


Not me I got a Coupe cars I do the cleaning proper to one off them but I got a work car just don't need the attention to it so clean it quick as possible cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftoed

Another one here for Megs D115, absolutely superb stuff and I've tried all but one or two of the waterless washes. If your going for a cheaper one, carkit waterless wash and wax from the range store is very good.
It's almost exactly the same as Williams stuff and only slightly less as good as greased lightening showroom shine. And a lot cheaper than both.


----------



## asspur96

just realised needed some more as well £60.00 + now however in U.K. don't need to dilute 4-1 as our water isn't as hard.

Lasts a long time to probably had for at least 18 months as use for quick maintenance wash when not that dirty. Use D114 as rinseless with pump sprayer and bucket as standard wash. 

Just gonna have to bite the bullet !!! :doublesho


----------



## casti

From what I am reading in the forum, it seems that you prefer the ONR or Megs

Why do you prefer than CG ecosmart?:wave:


----------



## cargainz

ASDA were clearing off their triplewax waterless washing stuff at 50p a bottle. I'm not a fan of waterless washing in real world conditions but I can see how this might appeal to certain folk.


----------



## Sarahaw

I also second Optimum (NR2010Q) No Rinse it's popular among pro detailers


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

ah234 said:


> Ech20 would be my pick


Used many, this is my favourite


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

tosh said:


> The best is Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax
> 
> It is however the most expensive.
> 
> Gallons of concentrate have gone up to 62 quid.
> 
> Lots of other products are similar, but don't leave the gloss like Megs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Isn`t this a shampoo you rinse off ?


----------

